
TeamViewer may have been hacked - TheGuyWhoCodes
https://www.teamviewer.com/en/company/press/statement-on-potential-teamviewer-hackers/
======
TheGuyWhoCodes
Tho they don't admit anything there is something going on:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teamviewer/comments/4jr9qn/hacked_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teamviewer/comments/4jr9qn/hacked_trough_teamviewer_1800_spent_on_paypal/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PleX/comments/4kovel/psa_for_those_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PleX/comments/4kovel/psa_for_those_of_us_using_teamviewer_to_manage/)
[http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/security-software/jon-
martinda...](http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/security-software/jon-
martindale/teamviewer-hackers-are-stealing-hundreds-from-users/)

Please (at least) use 2FA when using TeamViewr!

